# Pike video



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

Fishing is starting to get good guys ! Getting pumped putting this footage together from last year! Gonna try and go out this weekend and get a little more footage. Check out these vids on YouTube from last summer !


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Decent Ohio pike that I caught a couple of years ago and made a video on how to properly release esox fishes. 

R.I.P. my old G- Loomis GL3 in this video

I've gotten out twice so far this year. I only managed to get out during the post spawn and did very well. I'm ready for early summer esox fishing!!!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet video of you guys from last year. You fish similar water that I do.


----------



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

the_waterwolf said:


> Sweet video of you guys from last year. You fish similar water that I do.


That's awesome ! I actually just posted another video from last weekend fishing the same water, there should be a lot more coming soon


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool video man!


----------



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

the_waterwolf said:


> Cool video man!


Thanks man! Just waiting on water level to drop to get back out there for more vids !


----------

